

Show HN: Groupdate - akane
http://ankane.github.io/groupdate/

======
andrewroycarter
I thought this was going to be an App for setting up / planning Group Dates,
and I thought that was a really cool idea! :)

~~~
negrit
You mean this: <http://joingrouper.com> ?

------
mapleoin
The words 'ruby' or 'library' aren't mentioned anywhere on the page, yet this
is a ruby library.

~~~
poloniculmov
It says that it works with Rails and the installation instructions mention
'gem'. It's obvious for the core target that it's a ruby library.

~~~
akane
I just added the Rails part :-)

------
ozh
There should be a "Show HN" RFC for submission titles. Needs "Show HN:" +
[name of project] + [10 words explaining what it's about], IMO.

------
danielhughes
I love that you are working to solve this problem. Grouping by date is a
requirement across every project I've been involved with. Yet I find it never
fails to frustrate me. Surely it could be simplified. Do professional
developers share my frustration (I'm a hobbiest)?

Terrific name by the way!

------
purephase
Looks interesting. I've been meaning to cobble something similar together for
awhile as I keep running into this problem. Thankfully, now I don't have too.

Thanks!

------
jayzalowitz
Anyone else expecting a grouper clone and got a library?

